

Into Eternity: Storing Stuff Forever, and Its Consequences - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/11/into_eternity_s.html

======
petervandijck
If running a long-lived institution matters, then I think a backup service run
by the Catholic church would be a great success.

~~~
frisco
The Catholic church has only been around for about 2,000 years. For comparison
on these time scales, note that none of what we now view as "primitive"
religions from the ancient world persist today. On top of that, I believe that
even though the world is highly religious today, it is one movement I'd
imagine to be in significant danger going into the far future.

~~~
wazoox
> The Catholic church has only been around for about 2,000 years.

Do you know of any older institution ? I don't think there is.

~~~
skorgu
Depending on how you blur the definition of 'institution' either the Imperial
House of Japan[1] or the Jewish Kehuna[2] might qualify. Some more candidates
here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Archiv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Archives/Miscellaneous/2008_November_18#Second_oldest_organization_in_the_world)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_House_of_Japan> [2]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohen>

------
skorgu
There's no mention of a DVD release date on any of the pages I can find,
anyone know if it's in the works? Having to fly to the UK to watch it is a bit
of a non-starter.

------
Jabbles
This looks awesome. And reminds me of the storyline of Homeworld (the building
of the mothership). Anyone else?

------
FluidDjango
I was sure hoping this was going to be about information archiving - and its
long-term issues.

